

Video of a missile taking out the spy satellite. Welcome to the future. - ivankirigin
http://www.breitbart.tv/html/50894.html

======
dkokelley
Very cool, but it didn't look anything like Star Trek. I want my tax dollars
back.

~~~
ivankirigin
Probably looked better if you were closer to the explosion. But not too close.

------
foonamefoo
Video of a missile taking out the spy satellite. Welcome to reddit.

Just kidding; it just seems popular on here to compare every story that isn't
a 'Top Ten Ways to Use SEO to Get More Visits to Your SEO Tutorial Website'
type of story with reddit.

~~~
ivankirigin
Feel free to start the discussion about the future of space exploration, the
unspoken casualties of future astronauts from the increased space junk, the
nature of government surveillance, etc.

:-D

------
lvecsey
It must have been a given that the debris would strike the ocean, regardless
of which direction the impact came from.

------
Novash
I added one of those missiles on my christmas gift list. I hope the price
drops until the end of year.

------
ddelony
This clip continues the tradition on the Internet of posting videos of things
exploding.

------
tokipin
looks like they learned how to use feedback loops

